# KDE Unicode-Zeichen eingeben

## tam

Hallo,

wie kann ich allgemein unter KDE, speziell in KMail, Unicode Zeichen eingeben?

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

Ansicht -> Kodierung festlegen.

Oder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## tam

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Oder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden?

 

Ja.

Ich will ein Unicode-Zeichen über dessen Code eingeben, so wie man früher [tm] ASCII Zeichen mit ALT-Nummernblock eingeben konnte.

----------

## jannis

Ich weiß, dass is nicht genau das, was du suchst: aber du kannst die Zeichen mit kcharselect auswählen und dann per copy&paste in dein programm kopieren

----------

## tam

 *jannis wrote:*   

> du kannst die Zeichen mit kcharselect auswählen und dann per copy&paste in dein programm kopieren

 

Genau so mache ich bisher.   :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Das möchte ich endlich mal können. Früher habe ich immer mit ALT+0149 einen schönen Punkt bekommen, unter Linux/KDE ist mir noch gar nichts diesbezüglich bekannt. Den Umweg über copy/paste aus einem anderen Programm empfinde ich nur als Notlösung.

Wer hilft?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das Problem sind die Hexadezimalen Zahlen... also alt und eine Hex-Zahl einzugeben ist evtl umständlich oder?

Aber was ich dazu finden konnte ist folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Iso-14755 defines a hexadecimal input method: Hold down both the Ctrl and Shift key while typing the hexadecimal Unicode number. After releasing Ctrl and Shift, you have entered the corresponding Unicode character.
> 
> This is currently implemented in GTK+ 2, and works in applications such as GNOME Terminal, Mozilla and Firefox.
> ...

 

Quelle: cl.cam.ac.uk

Die Unicode-Nummer kannst du in KMail auch anders eingeben, wenn du HTML-Mails hast...

 *Quote:*   

> It is also possible to put Unicode characters in an HTML file in the form of ‘decimal entities’ (so that 東 is written as & #26481;)

 

(Zischen dem Kaufmann-Und und der Raute keinen platz lassen :)

 Quelle: jw-stumpel.nl

P.s mit xmodmap kann man wohl auch allerhand tolle Tastaturbelegungs-Sachen machen. Ich verwende neuerdings nur noch Neo-2.0 Layout und kann mich über mangelnde oder schwer erreichbare Zeichen nicht beklagen. Ist allerdings sehr gewöhningsbedürftig. Was das umlernen erfordert etc. Aber es muß ja nicht gleich ein neues layout sein. evtl reich ein selbst angepastes... meine erst genannte Link-Quelle geht drauf ein.. das man sich mit alt-gr weitere Unicode-Zeichen auf die Tasta legen kann. (Habs wohl nur überflogen da ich das ja nicht brauche.) Aber evtl ist es eine Alternative wenn ihr nur bestimmte Zeichen braucht...?

----------

